# Sydney Herping Help Please!



## Mymatemike (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

First post here. Looks like a pretty active forum, good work.

I grew up in the Middle east (Bahrain), where there was a huge variety of reptiles in the desert. I spent my childhood in the desert catching and watching them.

I now have a son and am living in Sydney. I'm really keen to take him out and show him some snakes and lizards. The thing is, I have no idea where to start. This is all totally foreign to me.
I would love to find him a Blue tongue skink to start with before I show him snakes.

Can anyone give me some pointers on where to drive to? Does anyone head out on the weekends and might need a sidekick?! I have a car, and currently living in the Eastern Suburbs. 

Any help much appreciated! Dying to get back into it.

Mike.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 4, 2012)

you do know you aren't allowed to keep wild reptiles in NSW without the apropriate licences (scientific)?


----------



## Mymatemike (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, yes I should clarify - I'm not out to catch them. The wife would kill me anyhow. Mainly for my kid to know they exist.


----------



## JrFear (Mar 4, 2012)

not sure of any good places as im on the beaches and only have manly dam here! but you should take him to gosford reptile park


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 4, 2012)

Try the Cumberland state forest. But take lots of repellent. They have great nature walks which ur bound to find something that crawls or slithers! Just stick to the tracks and there is a nice cafe there also.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey mate have you tried in ku-ring-ghai chase national park isn't to bad I've walking through there a fair bit to get to a few fishing spots around flint and steel and around the headland etc chasing kingfish and sharks we have seen lace monitors big and small, water dragons, yellow faced whip snakes, common tree snakes, diamond pythons down around the rocks and gazillions of water skinks thats without focusing on herping I'm sure if you were focused on herping you could find alot more species..


----------



## JrFear (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Venomous where about in ku ring ghai do u go ive been there tons and never seen any diamonds :facepalm:


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 4, 2012)

JrFear said:


> Hey Venomous where about in ku ring ghai do u go ive been there tons and never seen any diamonds :facepalm:



I know where a little family of diamonds are down there also another little group in Manly I'll pm you.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes as venomous said kunringai national park is great to! BUT u need to walk a bit. Try possum beach on the chase it's a nice secluded beach full of reptiles. in saying that I have no idea how to get there walking as I usually jump on the boat.


----------



## JrFear (Mar 4, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> I know where a little family of diamonds are down there also another little group in Manly I'll pm you.



thanks mate need photos of wild pythons! i only ever see RBB death adders and ur smaller snake species like green trees etc


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 4, 2012)

JrFear said:


> thanks mate need photos of wild pythons! i only ever see RBB death adders and ur smaller snake species like green trees etc



No problems mate, you need to make some room in your inbox..



fangs01 said:


> Yes as venomous said kunringai national park is great to! BUT u need to walk a bit. Try possum beach on the chase it's a nice secluded beach full of reptiles. in saying that I have no idea how to get there walking as I usually jump on the boat.



Where's my invite on these boat trips lol


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol I do need a deck hand actually


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahoy there, *Fangs*. I think I might know just the person you'd be needing. Aye!

*Mymatemike*, one of the best spots to see lizards on a warm day and somewhere that is not too far to travel and easily accessible for a young tacker, is Lane Cove National Park. 

Spotting a Bluey in natural bush does not happen often. They are much more likely to be seen in the vicinity of old building remains, like sheets of corrugated iron etc adjacent to bush land or surrounded by scrub. Once upon a time they were common in suburban backyards but those days seem long gone.

Blue


----------



## -Peter (Mar 5, 2012)

I come across bluetongues down at La Perouse quite often. In the vicinity of the cemetary. Field of Mars on Buffalo creek at Nth Ryde is good for dainty treefrogs, water skinks and red bellies. West head has a number of lace monitors that come out and scrounge. There are numerous Cunningham colonies that are easily accessible round there as well. Prospect resevior has a lot of browns.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 5, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Lol I do need a deck hand actually



hahaha should I bring my ruler?


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol luv a sailor  

Venomous - the ruler, oh no u didn't lol.... Shhhhhh

But on a serious note >.< there's a place I went to for october fest called lion park in baulkham hills, full of ewd and they are not freaked out. But in saying that you cannot touch any as they have a 24hr ranger there.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 6, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Lol luv a sailor
> 
> Venomous - the ruler, oh no u didn't lol.... Shhhhhh



ohhh yes I did!!! everyone fangs01......... lol


----------



## Mymatemike (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the replies. Have been abroad for a while. Will let you all know what I find. Wish me luck!!


----------

